# This might mark my death penalty on nf, but I have something to confess



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm Fable


----------



## Fable (Zaru dupe) (Dec 16, 2007)

He sure is


----------



## Ryu-Ko (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh and btw


----------



## Jan Panda (Dec 16, 2007)

I also have


----------



## Psychogenic (Dec 16, 2007)

A nice amount of


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 16, 2007)

you're so silly zaru 

I mean

yeah I'm zaru's dupe too woo!


----------



## Saga-Sama (Dec 16, 2007)

Repstrong dupes


----------



## Kakashiii (Dec 16, 2007)

Who are all ascendant or celestial


----------



## LuckyChiky (Dec 16, 2007)

Well except for this one


----------



## Konan (Dec 16, 2007)

And this one is also only in the building, but close to celestial


----------



## geG (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh Zaru


----------



## ̣ (Dec 16, 2007)

Saw it coming


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Curse you, jenna


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 16, 2007)

oh wow 

I should get on my dupe


----------



## Fable (Zaru dupe) (Dec 16, 2007)

The prize I won in the agony today is forfeited to alk, btw


----------



## Fable (Zaru dupe) (Dec 16, 2007)

And if anyone wondered, the total reppower of me and my dupes is over 3000


----------



## geG (Dec 16, 2007)

Delete your post jenna


----------



## PradaBrada (Dec 16, 2007)

in b4 b&


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 16, 2007)

Fuck, I was going to fuck Fable.

SHIT I WANTED TO SCREW A ZARU DUPE. SHIT.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

This also shows that even though people like *peK* and *Reznor* checked fable's rep history, they didn't notice we're repping each other every day. All 8 of us. *For 2 Months.*

The rep abuse checking system is majorly flawed.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 16, 2007)

Geg said:


> Delete your post jenna


nevar

I'll just edit it


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Shiraishi said:


> Fuck, I was going to fuck Fable.
> 
> SHIT I WANTED TO SCREW A ZARU DUPE. SHIT.



That's peanuts.

Reznor liked fable enough to rep her 4 times a day. He's probably gonna perm me


----------



## geG (Dec 16, 2007)

So you really haven't been inactive all this time?


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> This also shows that even though people like *peK* and *Reznor* checked fable's rep history, they didn't notice we're repping each other every day. All 8 of us. *For 2 Months.*
> 
> The rep abuse checking system is majorly flawed.


You're evil and wrong.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Geg said:


> So you really haven't been inactive all this time?


Well, I said I'd stop posting mostly. And I really needed more time for school. 


Athaliah said:


> Spread a little love over here man D:


Too late


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 16, 2007)

I hope you get banned!!


----------



## /root (Dec 16, 2007)

wait zaru

where did you get the fable pics from?


----------



## Felt (Dec 16, 2007)

So was hating me part of your act aswell? I'd like to know.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

1) They're gonna check your rep if you ask here 
2) All my rep is spread within half an hour every day. Too late


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 16, 2007)

I actually knew this.

Especially when Fable told me that she didn't want to fuck me on MSN.

It all clicked.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 16, 2007)

You know what fine then I edited my posts


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Adam said:


> wait zaru
> 
> where did you get the fable pics from?


&image_id=635371"]From here

Fuck is she hot at times



Oh and lastier, keep your cock out, she lives near vienna 


Izuko said:


> So was hating me part of your act aswell? I'd like to know.


That was, frankly, true. And it's not hating, Izuko. It's just... parts of your personality... I dislike them. Don't make a big deal out of this.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 16, 2007)

oh iu zaru


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 16, 2007)

Fuck yes.

I knew it; when Fable didn't want to fuck me, I knew it was Zaru.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Shiraishi said:


> Fuck yes.
> 
> I knew it; when Fable didn't want to fuck me, I knew it was Zaru.



It's funnier how lastier made a thread about fable being zaru's dupe. I still don't know if he was serious or not


----------



## Lilith (Dec 16, 2007)

i talked with fable once


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 16, 2007)

LOLWOW okay now

"her" posse of followers will hate you 

I can't really say that I'm sad or mad at this, I never really got to know "her" and stuff.
But other people....


----------



## geG (Dec 16, 2007)

I didn't really notice Fable that much


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 16, 2007)

I give Zaru credit for getting so many reps with his female figure. 

I think all Fable's reps should go to me as punishment.


----------



## /root (Dec 16, 2007)

wait does this mean you have two FCs


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Athaliah said:


> LOLWOW okay now
> 
> "her" posse of followers will hate you
> 
> ...


Her msn contact list is bigger than mine 


Shiraishi said:


> I give Zaru credit for getting so many reps with his female figure.
> 
> I think all Fable's reps should go to me as punishment.


If we count away all the reps she got from me and the dupes, I think she earned roughly 70k in less than 2 months. Not bad


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 16, 2007)

Adam said:


> wait does this mean you have two FCs


Fable got an FC?

edit; God 70k?  fuck you rep hoarder


----------



## Dre (Dec 16, 2007)

*This is hilarious lol. A lot of kids will be depressed for the holidays, they were saving up for plane tickets and shit.*


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2007)

i called it didn't i zaru?!!?


----------



## Smoke (Dec 16, 2007)

this is making me laugh so much


I made 4 dupes back in early jan 2006, but they caught them all during my ban


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Her msn contact list is bigger than mine
> 
> If we count away all the reps she got from me and the dupes, I think she earned roughly 70k in less than 2 months. Not bad



I gained about that much in two months. 

Me and her were perfect.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks zaru  very muchly


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 16, 2007)

Smoke said:


> this is making me laugh so much
> 
> 
> I made 4 dupes back in early jan 2006, but they caught them all during my ban


Most ALL of mine are b&

and they never got a lot of rep anyway


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Yahiko said:


> i called it didn't i zaru?!!?



Yeah I was gonna post "you all were easier to deceive than ballstickz, btw" but forgot about it

Oh and nobody seems to wonder how I got seven 2004 dupes?


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> I'm Fable



I KNEW IT. >@


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2007)

zaru you genius.

thats why fable wouldn't give me her nudes.

Yo me and jenna called this.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Yeah I was gonna post "you all were easier to deceive than ballstickz, btw" but forgot about it
> 
> Oh and nobody seems to wonder how I got seven 2004 dupes?


oh yeah do tell lol


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> I KNEW IT. >@


I didn't lie with the being busy with school and such, though 


Yahiko said:


> zaru you genius.
> 
> thats why fable wouldn't give me her nudes.
> 
> Yo me and jenna called this.


I think no normal girl would have given you her nudes, anyway


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 16, 2007)

Yahiko said:


> zaru you genius.
> 
> thats why fable wouldn't give me her nudes.
> 
> Yo me and jenna called this.


HOW DO I HAVE ANY PART IN THIS


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2007)

zaru i have to rep you btw.


----------



## PradaBrada (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Yeah I was gonna post "you all were easier to deceive than ballstickz, btw" but forgot about it
> 
> Oh and nobody seems to wonder how I got seven 2004 dupes?



modfuck/ registered back in 04/ Zaru is a late dupe?


----------



## geG (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Oh and nobody seems to wonder how I got seven 2004 dupes?



I noticed that but it didn't seem to click.


----------



## Konan (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> I think no normal girl would have given you her nudes, anyway



 .


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2007)

why did you forfeit the prize to alk?

I wanted it zaru


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

PradaBrada said:


> modfuck/ registered back in 04?



1. Go to member list and sort by joindate
2. Get msn contacts of inactive members
3. Talk up some fake shit about needing an account
4. Profit


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 16, 2007)

-Looks at first page-

Holy shit.


----------



## geG (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> 1. Go to member list and sort by joindate
> 2. Get msn contacts of inactive members
> 3. Talk up some fake shit about needing an account
> 4. Profit



You sneaky bastard.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> 1. Go to member list and sort by joindate
> 2. Get msn contacts of inactive members
> 3. Talk up some fake shit about needing an account
> 4. Profit


I'm so totally doing that now


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

That's instant 240 reppower with a dupe. I thought this through well.


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 16, 2007)

If I had an 04 dupe, I would of made him some emo French guy who had half naked pictures.

I would of called him 'Reno' and made him badassers.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 16, 2007)

I would have fapped regardless 

Seriously man if I had to choose between fucking u and fucking Fable it would be u Zaru 

I missed u so much I mean ur in my sig lol


----------



## /root (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> 1. Go to member list and sort by joindate
> 2. Get msn contacts of inactive members
> 3. Talk up some fake shit about needing an account
> 4. Profit



It takes you four steps to get to profit?

INEFFICIENT


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> 1. Go to member list and sort by joindate
> 2. Get msn contacts of inactive members
> 3. Talk up some fake shit about needing an account
> 4. Profit



You're now my hero, Zaru.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Sasori said:


> I would have fapped regardless
> 
> Seriously man if I had to choose between fucking u and fucking Fable it would be u Zaru
> 
> I missed u so much I mean ur in my sig lol



You repped fable several times too


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2007)

I've always wondered how you got to est le sans so fast.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 16, 2007)

Fable said:


> The prize I won in the agony today is forfeited to alk, btw



WTF!?
really!?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Yahiko said:


> I've always wondered how you got to est le sans so fast.


I took over Fable at the time I was near Le sans already. She was the first one.



Though, come to think of it.

If I repped people to build up a rep business instead of repping my dupes, the income would have been the same.


----------



## Dre (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> 1. Go to member list and sort by joindate
> 2. Get msn contacts of inactive members
> 3. Talk up some fake shit about needing an account
> 4. Profit



*Dude really thought this through, this is rep worthy. Fooled a lot of people lol. *


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 16, 2007)

Yo, Zaru, if I rep you, can I have the agony prize?


----------



## Felt (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok the next logical question, Why?

I can understand repping your Zaru accounts with your dupes, but then signing up with a new account and lieing?


----------



## Susano-o (Dec 16, 2007)

stop acting like a lumberjack and start chopping!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2007)

zaru, do I get a prize for calling this first?


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> 1. Go to member list and sort by joindate
> 2. Get msn contacts of inactive members
> 3. Talk up some fake shit about needing an account
> 4. Profit



You really thought this through.


----------



## Susano-o (Dec 16, 2007)

lol is it true? or am I being trapped?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Shiraishi said:


> Yo, Zaru, if I rep you, can I have the agony prize?


I don't think a rep will make any difference. Let's see what the staff has in mind for my punishment.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 16, 2007)

thank you Fable/Zaru!


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 16, 2007)

I thought this was a trap, but Zaru posted the site where he got Fable's pictures; so I will believe his wonderful trap.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Dre said:


> *Word, this is the most interesting thing I've seen executed on here- did one of his dupes get a FC too? lol. *


Fable would have gotten one sooner or later, that's rather sure.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> You repped fable several times too


Yup 

I repped her around 4 times due to her sets


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2007)

damnit, no wonder you were always close to agony winning.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 16, 2007)

@shiraishi:


----------



## Smoke (Dec 16, 2007)

This is indeed very interesting,


----------



## Sasori (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> I don't think a rep will make any difference. Let's see what the staff has in mind for my punishment.


Give me all ur rep and postcount before u get b&.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 16, 2007)

but wow, Zaru.. that was totally unexpected..

how many times did i fap to fable's pic!?!


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Sasori said:


> Yup
> 
> I repped her around 4 times due to her sets


The sets were thoroughly searched and specifically made for her.


Yahiko said:


> damnit, no wonder you were always close to agony winning.





Smoke said:


> This is indeed very interesting,


Yeah it was risky. By end of march, they'd all be over le sans, and have like 200 posts. That would have caused some attention 



Sasori said:


> Give me all ur rep and postcount before u get b&.


I wud if I cud.


----------



## Dre (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Fable would have gotten one sooner or later, that's rather sure.



*If you would've kept it up, your Fable account would've gotten modded. Ask Iria how far breasts can get you on NF. Now THAT would've been hilarious.*


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 16, 2007)

I wouldn't be surprised if Zaru was Fable's dupe.

Anyone think of that?


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 16, 2007)

Ha, I just wanna say;

Andy. You're a mastermind.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Dre said:


> *If you would've kept it up, your Fable account would've gotten modded. Ask Iria how far breasts can get you on NF. Now THAT would've been hilarious.*


I don't think breasts count much in there, really 
(Stop discrediting renee btw )


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 16, 2007)

/speechless


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm kinda interested in Empress' reaction, though.

She told me about her love life and sent me real pics of her over msn.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru.

Im speechless.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> The sets were thoroughly searched and specifically made for her.


Man I should have spotted the sig style.

Also I remember seeing the fanart for her sets in the OBD _before_ Fable had them lol

Oh and I feel stupid for not fapping to Fable's pic sooner. Now the magic is lost


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 16, 2007)

to have kept doing this for so long...


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 16, 2007)

What excuse did you think of for getting the accounts?

Just wondering.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh and now I know what you was talking about. But I thought that was just a joke though so I never followed up on it.

Also I remember you said others knew about this lol


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> I'm kinda interested in Empress' reaction, though.
> 
> She told me about her love life and sent me real pics of her over msn.



As a woman; she's probably gonna be pissed off at you.


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> I'm kinda interested in Empress' reaction, though.
> 
> She told me about her love life and sent me real pics of her over msn.



Oh yeah! 

I've seen real pictures of her, too, and I'm pissed at her.

Did she tell you her real name, Zaru?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 16, 2007)

wait.. Zaru, remember when that guy wanted to use _your_ pic to create a theme?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru, when did you start doing this?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> As a woman; she's probably gonna be pissed off at you.


Well, frankly, I didn't mean it bad with her. Just like before our friendship ended, I wanted to make her time better, talk to her, and cheer her up. 

I only could do that as another person, though 


Shiraishi said:


> Oh yeah!
> 
> I've seen real pictures of her, too, and I'm pissed at her.
> 
> Did she tell you her real name, Zaru?


She made me choose between pics or name

But I got the name long ago already, being myself


@lk3mizt said:


> wait.. Zaru, remember when that guy wanted to use _your_ pic to create a theme?


Yeah 


Yahiko said:


> Zaru, when did you start doing this?


Fable: end of september. Then, new ones came in until like 10th of october.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2007)

Ryu-Ko said:


> Oh and btw





Jan Panda said:


> I also have





Psychogenic said:


> A nice amount of



rofl i just noticed this.


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Well, frankly, I didn't mean it bad with her. Just like before our friendship ended, I wanted to make her time better, talk to her, and cheer her up.
> 
> I only could do that as another person, though



This reminds me of a movie/manga/anime/book/something. That's kinda sweet in some way actually. ;___;

Btw; 



Fable said:


> I'll call you sruthicopter then



You can call me that if you want.


----------



## /root (Dec 16, 2007)

JP says:
hey zaru
JP says:
nice thread
Zaru says:
yeah man
Zaru says:
good idea that
JP says:
I am fairly diabolical
JP says:
But I never could have pulled it off
Zaru says:
yeah man you should see all the rep i'm getting for it
JP says:
rep?
JP says:
fuck you
JP says:
that was my idea
Zaru says:
you just said you never could have pulled it off!
JP says:
yeah but i thought it would end with an lolb& not more rep for you
Zaru says:
Well its not like you have any evidence to prove it was actually your idea
JP says:
fuck you i'm pasting this conversation


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Adam said:


> JP says:
> hey zaru
> JP says:
> nice thread
> ...



I'll have to rep you tomorrow if I can, for the idea of faking this convo


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru, did you get full sized pictures or just MSN?

We were in love, and I didn't even get full sized pictures.

If you did, you win.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Shiraishi said:


> Zaru, did you get full sized pictures or just MSN?
> 
> We were in love, and I didn't even get full sized pictures.
> 
> If you did, you win.



Her largest pic was 200x200

If that's full size, then yeah. Above msn quality.

What the fuck is up with her complexes about her looks, she's really cute


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Her largest pic was 200x200
> 
> If that's full size, then yeah. Above msn quality.
> 
> What the fuck is up with her complexes about her looks, she's really cute



Eh, I got pretty much MSN, ect.

I talked to her on the phone. If I know her, she'll probably hate you.

Wait - she already hated you.

So she'll just want you dead now.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Shiraishi said:


> Eh, I got pretty much MSN, ect.
> 
> I talked to her on the phone. If I know her, she'll probably hate you.
> 
> ...



She probably will, yeah.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 16, 2007)

OH FUCK!

i just asked Fable if i could be her sex slave! 

so that was you, ay, Zaru!?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

All posts, msn convos, reps, etc. were made by me.

You didn't even notice she requested the heroes episodes from the point where I left


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2007)

lol you talked to empress on the phone.

i feel sorry for her.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Lol smod in the blender.


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 16, 2007)

Yahiko said:


> lol you talked to empress on the phone.
> 
> i feel sorry for her.



Why would you say that Yahiko?


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Lol smod in the blender.


Del posted like, twice in a copy thread I think

funny


----------



## PradaBrada (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> All posts, msn convos, reps, etc. were made by me.
> 
> You didn't even notice she requested the heroes episodes from the point where I left



I did notice this, but didn't think anything if it


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2007)

Shiraishi said:


> Why would you say that Yahiko?



Didn't you say she hated you?

To get that close...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2007)

all the other threads are used to cover up zaru.

we need moar.


----------



## Juubi (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 16, 2007)

Yahiko said:


> Didn't you say she hated you?
> 
> To get that close...



Oh, I didn't mean that we talked lately.

We talked when we loved each other; it was basically me talking for ten minutes and her breathing hard. 

She's not a bad girl, but we had a falling out. I'm sure Zaru's dead to her now.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Athaliah said:


> Del posted like, twice in a copy thread I think
> 
> funny


In b4 .. whatever awaits me 


PradaBrada said:


> I did notice this, but didn't think anything if it


Well you don't automatically assume someone like that is a dupe, I guess


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> All posts, msn convos, reps, etc. were made by me.
> 
> You didn't even notice she requested the heroes episodes from the point where I left



Ah fuck! it's true!!! 

i totally believe you now!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2007)

Shiraishi said:


> Oh, I didn't mean that we talked lately.
> 
> We talked when we loved each other; it was basically me talking for ten minutes and her breathing hard.
> 
> She's not a bad girl, but we had a falling out. I'm sure Zaru's dead to her now.



lol e-love.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2007)

seriously Zaru.

Was I the first to say Fable = Zaru?


----------



## Felt (Dec 16, 2007)

Yahiko said:


> seriously Zaru.
> 
> Was I the first to say Fable = Zaru?



No Lastier was.


----------



## Susano-o (Dec 16, 2007)

so much fucking text


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

I said it before, kenpachi. I initially wanted to post that the whole forum failed in comparison to your dupe detection 
I just forgot about it


Lastier was the one after him, Izuko.


----------



## /root (Dec 16, 2007)

When I formulated this plan, I decided to choose Zaru because he is so ridiculously popular and so ridiculously ridiculous that he could avoid banning both by being loved and also by being disbelieved.

So far the diabolical plan is working.


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 16, 2007)

I actually thought Fable was Zaru for a long time, but I didn't say anything because I didn't think anyone would be that genius and have so much time to do all that work.

I was wrong.


----------



## PradaBrada (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Well you don't automatically assume someone like that is a dupe, I guess



no, since I saw she was a (long time) member of the Sasori FC, and saw her suddenly increasing in fame I guessed potential mod lol


----------



## Susano-o (Dec 16, 2007)

oh lol zaru hats fucking off 

and pants

and w/e else you desire


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 16, 2007)

I never ever suspected this considering I didn't really know either 

Oh well this is just giving me ideas.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 16, 2007)

lol, Adam... 

Zaru pulled it off... that's all that matters.


----------



## Juubi (Dec 16, 2007)

So...Zaru. What did you think about me?


----------



## Susano-o (Dec 16, 2007)

would you believe me if I said I did think 'Fable' and 'zaru' gave off the same vibe? 
maybe I would figure it out of I talked more to Fable and visited agony more

lol

complete success much?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Adam said:


> When I formulated this plan, I decided to choose Zaru because he is so ridiculously popular and so ridiculously ridiculous that he could avoid banning both by being loved and also by being disbelieved.
> 
> So far the diabolical plan is working.


That's 400 years of life experience for ya 


Shiraishi said:


> I actually thought Fable was Zaru for a long time, but I didn't say anything because I didn't think anyone would be that genius and have so much time to do all that work.
> 
> I was wrong.


It didn't need much time/work actually. Compared to my activity before I went inactive, Fable was like 10%.


PradaBrada said:


> no, since I saw she was a (long time) member of the Sasori FC, and saw her suddenly increasing in fame I guessed potential mod lol


Lol I considered the option of infiltrating the staff with Fable but that was too much work after all


Susano-o said:


> oh lol zaru hats fucking off
> 
> and pants
> 
> and w/e else you desire


K


----------



## Susano-o (Dec 16, 2007)

btw I didn't rep you yet, but I will

this is why people like you scare me in a way, zaru

with the raw power to surpass me in rep with shit like this


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 16, 2007)

Fable and Zaru gave off way similar vibes.

I also believe Izuko and me give off vibes like that; except I have NO FUCKING ability to stay up all day.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

AntiChrist said:


> So...Zaru. What did you think about me?


Putting my fake boobs and vagina aside, you were quite a nice guy and friend during that time, although sometimes a bit perverted.

Much like Lastier


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 16, 2007)

lol. I was a stinking wannabe fanboy.


----------



## /root (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> That's 400 years of life experience for ya



At least you're true to the end.

UNLIKE CERTAIN EMPATHS I KNOW.


----------



## Felt (Dec 16, 2007)

Wait, so Fable hated me aswell


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 16, 2007)

I was actually going to be Fable's friend, but when she told me that she didn't want me in a loving manner, I got bored.

And didn't return her IM's.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Actually, I wasn't really sure what to think about you until recently, Izuko. 

But I made up my mind now.



Shiraishi said:


> I was actually going to be Fable's friend, but when she told me that she didn't want me in a loving manner, I got bored.
> 
> And didn't return her IM's.


You have a serious ego problem 
And it was like, one or two messages when I was bored.


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru, I always thought of you as middle ground. Not bad, but not amazing like people thought.

This has changed my mind.


----------



## Felt (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok, sorry for anything I've done.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru what did Fable think about me? 

[/egoist]


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 16, 2007)

....

this is legendary.


----------



## Susano-o (Dec 16, 2007)

I can't believe how hard I got from all this

hey zaru, from the pov of fable, how did I act lol? 
what impression did you get? same as you got from zaru, or is that hard to tell
whats your favorite color?
want to use chop sticks to take me sky high?
ever reached samadhi by stroking cat penis?
why does the word 'rectum' remind you of me?


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh yah, what did 'Fable' think about me too? 

/trendwhore


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Shiraishi said:


> Zaru, I always thought of you as middle ground. Not bad, but not amazing like people thought.
> 
> This has changed my mind.


I stepped back from the whole funny and image-editing stuff about before you came back to nf. It is essentially what built up my (actual) reputation.


Izuko said:


> Ok, sorry for anything I've done.


You haven't done anything. It's the way you are. Can't do much about that


Athaliah said:


> Zaru what did Fable think about me?
> 
> [/egoist]


She didn't really know you well, but considered you a funny random poster 


@lk3mizt said:


> ....
> 
> this is legendary.


Time will show.


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Actually, I wasn't really sure what to think about you until recently, Izuko.
> 
> But I made up my mind now.
> 
> ...





I feel the love, Zaruble.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru, make sure you add this one to your Repwhoring Tut:

"Create a dupe that every-fucking-body loves and when the time is ripe, confess. It'll get you shitloads of rep"


----------



## Juubi (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Putting my fake boobs and vagina aside, you were quite a nice guy and friend during that time, although sometimes a bit perverted.
> 
> Much like Lastier



Lol. Thanks.

I'd begun to notice that I didn't want to put on an act in front of you. I guess that means that I was beginning to consider you to be one of my better friends on the forum.

But it was all a lie, lulz.

Thanks for giving me someone to rant to on msn--even if she wasn't an actual person.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Susano-o said:


> I can't believe how hard I got from all this
> 
> hey zaru, from the pov of fable, how did I act lol?
> what impression did you get? same as you got from zaru, or is that hard to tell
> ...


Fable thought you were, and I kid you not, some wise old sage from the mountain (lol rep guide, remember?) that everyone seems to love.


Kimihiro said:


> Oh yah, what did 'Fable' think about me too?
> 
> /trendwhore


Fable had almost no interaction with you


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 16, 2007)

So Zaru, do you feel bad to the people you made feel like they were your friends with Fable?

I personally would feel somewhat bad.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> Zaru, make sure you add this one to your Repwhoring Tut:
> 
> "Create a dupe that every-fucking-body loves and when the time is ripe, confess. It'll get you shitloads of rep"


If rep donation was still possible, I'd have more rep than susano-o by christmas time 


AntiChrist said:


> Lol. Thanks.
> 
> I'd begun to notice that I didn't want to put on an act in front of you. I guess that means that I was beginning to consider you to be one of my better friends on the forum.
> 
> ...


Lol sorry, you just happened to be one of the first to get to know fable better.


----------



## Fang (Dec 16, 2007)

Mmmkay.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Shiraishi said:


> So Zaru, do you feel bad to the people you made feel like they were your friends with Fable?
> 
> I personally would feel somewhat bad.


I intended to reveal this whole deal by march or something

I'd be ne plus and all my dupes le sans.

But fable got too close to people. And that became a problem. So, yeah, because of that reason, I revealed it now.

LOL FUCK FABLE IS MY WEAK POINT FOR MASSIVE DAMAGE


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 16, 2007)

Now I know why Fable didn't like the D song in my sig, but that girl lives near Vienna and is 15....hmmm....


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Fable had almost no interaction with you



-Checks-

'cept "she" joined my FC and gave me a nickname.


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 16, 2007)

This just means Zaru has more dupes.

Popular dupes.

Probably male.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Leskyel said:


> Now I know why Fable didn't like the D song in my sig, but that girl lives near Vienna and is 15....hmmm....


I knew you would like that fact 

Go for it, tiger 

The song really sucks, btw 


Deputy Myself said:


> Andreas, I'm impressed.


Oh you.


Kimihiro said:


> -Checks-
> 
> 'cept "she" joined my FC and gave me a nickname.


And then never came back


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 16, 2007)

You scared her off.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 16, 2007)

wtf? that girl is 15!?!


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Shiraishi said:


> This just means Zaru has more dupes.
> 
> Popular dupes.
> 
> Probably male.



Frankly, no. You can IP check as much as you want, I *never created any other account*.

I simply overtook the ones that posted in this thread, that's all


----------



## Fang (Dec 16, 2007)

Pimp of Pimps vs LOS.


----------



## Susano-o (Dec 16, 2007)

posting again for the sake of pointing out the obvious legend

edit: dariness.. legendariness legendaryness ;lksjffuckyozef


----------



## Fang (Dec 16, 2007)

Posting after Pedo Priest.


----------



## Susano-o (Dec 16, 2007)

posting after loved Child


----------



## Fang (Dec 16, 2007)

Who is that?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Lol. Love child.


----------



## Felt (Dec 16, 2007)

Posting after combo


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> I knew you would like that fact
> 
> Go for it, tiger
> 
> The song really sucks, btw



How come I was your main target and you constantly were in contact with me? Oh Zaru...


----------



## Susano-o (Dec 16, 2007)

Tifa, Child, you do not need to ask. I won't tell with my voice. I'll tell you with my body.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 16, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Pimp of Pimps vs LOS.


*
Yes. *


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Leskyel said:


> How come I was your main target and you constantly were in contact with me? Oh Zaru...


Frankly, you had a way of drawing girls to your fanclub, so I thought Fable might as well go there to not be suspicious


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 16, 2007)

*Also, Imma try something similar to this in a while Zaru.  


*


----------



## Fang (Dec 16, 2007)

Hello Lastier. 

Hello Polygon. 

Hello LOS.


----------



## /root (Dec 16, 2007)

Polygon is street, but Trey is a yakuza friend.

Should be close.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> She didn't really know you well, but considered you a funny random poster



Oh that's cool tell her I said thanks


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Also, Imma try something similar to this in a while Zaru.
> 
> 
> *



People will be suspicious from now on


----------



## ̣ (Dec 16, 2007)

Hello TWF.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 16, 2007)

Adam said:


> Polygon is street, but Trey is a yakuza friend.
> 
> Should be close.




*Please, I was the first to tell him to go to Blender *


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> People will be suspicious from now on


*
It's already started.  

Let them be suspicious, they'll have to idea exactly what I'm doing. so even if I say I'm doing something they won't know what or how. *


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Deputy Myself said:


> Zaru just wrote forum history
> 
> biggest Trap ever.


I'm still suspecting Danse to be a dupe, actually. Her patterns are rather similar.


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 16, 2007)

Leskyel said:


> Furthermore a girl with a good sense of humor, which looks good and is liked by everyone? Sounds to good to be true.



It will still remain a dream.


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 16, 2007)

Danse = Setoshi dupe.

I call it.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Leskyel said:


> It will still be a dream.


Well, I couldn't resist posting lulz in the bleach section from time to time


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 16, 2007)

Now I can never trust a girl on NF again.


----------



## Dre (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> I'm still suspecting Danse to be a dupe, actually. Her patterns are rather similar.



*I thought danse was faking for a while too, then she posted a tagged picture of herself. *


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 16, 2007)

Deputy Myself said:


> Zaru just wrote forum history
> 
> biggest Trap ever.



quoted for truth! 

and lol, i dont see any patters with Danse..


----------



## /root (Dec 16, 2007)

Shiraishi said:


> Danse = Setoshi dupe.
> 
> I call it.


No way.

Suzubemachi = setoshi dupe.


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 16, 2007)

Setoshi is Danse.

It's simple.


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Lol I considered the option of infiltrating the staff with Fable but that was too much work after all


 that would've been more epic.

She was too good to be true. Funny _and_ pretty? That's a hard mix.

-reads lastier's post-

hah. same conclusion.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> I'm still suspecting Danse to be a dupe, actually. Her patterns are rather similar.


Doubt that.  I have her on Myspace and she has RL friends on there, with all her pictures.


----------



## Fable (Zaru dupe) (Dec 16, 2007)

Dre said:


> *I thought danse was faking for a while too, then she posted a tagged picture of herself. *



She's tagging all "her" pics with some badly applied black font. Is that enough to convince you?

She didn't look the same on any of her pics. She was a blonde chick on all of them, but the face alone was so different from time to time...


----------



## PradaBrada (Dec 16, 2007)

Leskyel said:


> Now I can never trust a girl on NF again.



there are no girls on the internets


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

rahsia said:


> that would've been more epic.
> 
> She was too good to be true. Funny _and_ pretty? That's a hard mix.


Lol. I didn't know why you suddenly started disliking her.
Or why you liked her to begin with. 

Razraz <3


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 16, 2007)

lol, Fable has spoken.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 16, 2007)

WTF!?
something doesn't add up...

Fable joined 2004 and Zaru joined 2006.

EXPLAIN THAT, ZARU!


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh, and the Flamboyant Angel shit should of had picked you off.


----------



## Dre (Dec 16, 2007)

Fable said:


> She's tagging all "her" pics with some badly applied black font. Is that enough to convince you?
> 
> She didn't look the same on any of her pics. She was a blonde chick on all of them, but the face alone was so different from time to time...





*Now where would she find a picture of a girl that has Kira Yamato on her arm? There's a site where random broads write on themselves for a fee that i dont know about?*


----------



## /root (Dec 16, 2007)

PradaBrada said:


> there are no girls on the internets



all girls are just zaru dupes.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> WTF!?
> something doesn't add up...
> 
> Fable joined 2004 and Zaru joined 2006.
> ...


Didn't you read?

I picked random inactive members from the member list and asked them for their passwords.


Shiraishi said:


> Oh, and the Flamboyant Angel shit should of had picked you off.


What are you getting at?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> I said it before, kenpachi. I initially wanted to post that the whole forum failed in comparison to your dupe detection
> I just forgot about it
> 
> 
> Lastier was the one after him, Izuko.





Shiraishi said:


> Danse = Setoshi dupe.
> 
> I call it.



I think she was Havoc.

I dunno why.


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Didn't you read?
> 
> I picked random inactive members from the member list and asked them for their passwords.
> 
> What are you getting at?



Flamboyant usually refers, to me, as a male.

It goes with your usual titles like Anor-sexic.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 16, 2007)

Episode 14 - New Cast, Guest starring NudeShroom

SEE  she can't be a dupe


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Dre said:


> *Now where would she find a picture of a girl that has Kira Yamato on her arm? There's a site where random broads write on themselves for a fee that i dont know about?*



I've seen like half a dozen pics of her face until now and she looks vastly different on all of them. And don't get me started on the hair.

I'm not saying she's a dupe, but there's definitely something wrong. Especially when people start to WANT TO PROVE that they're really it.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 16, 2007)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...

sorreh


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> WTF!?
> something doesn't add up...
> 
> Fable joined 2004 and Zaru joined 2006.
> ...



He explained this on page 3.

He asked the recent owner of Fable to have the account.

Same he did to the other accounts.


----------



## /root (Dec 16, 2007)

STOP TURNING THIS THREAD INTO LEGITIMATE DISCUSSION


----------



## Dre (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> I've seen like half a dozen pics of her face until now and she looks vastly different on all of them. And don't get me started on the hair.
> 
> I'm not saying she's a dupe, but there's definitely something wrong. Especially when people start to WANT TO PROVE that they're really it.



*Honestly, i think you're just over analyzing- who ever it is in those pics would get the pipe no questions asked.*


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 16, 2007)

Danse's pictures just look like they were taken off another site, but I haven't seen her 'naughty' pictures, so I don't know.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 16, 2007)

lol Zaru what did Fable think of me


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Dre said:


> *Honestly, i think you're just over analyzing- who ever it is in those pics would get the pipe no questions asked.*



Well, when you know how to do it yourself, you become aware of such things.



Shiraishi said:


> Danse's pictures just look like they were taken off another site, but I haven't seen her 'naughty' pictures, so I don't know.


Her face wasn't on any of them. Because of some story about how pics of her nudes circulated and went out of hand, or something.
(She was 15 back then.   )


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 16, 2007)

Also, there's the option of that Danse is real, but some of the pics that she posts are fucking stolen off some nude site.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2007)

After all of this.

This shows how Zaru aka Andreas really is.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Yahiko said:


> After all of this.
> 
> This shows how Zaru aka Andreas really is.


And how am I?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 16, 2007)

This thread makes me think strangely of a Calvin & Hobbes strip.



First there was *nothing*...









...then there was *Zaru*.​





But I don't know how I linked the two.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> And how am I?



Lol I meant to say how smart you really are.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

What I still don't get is how the rep history checks didn't tell the staff anything. 

Don't they see that Fable had like 4 to 6 reps every day with blank messages, all by the same people, at the same time?
PeK even counted them when stating how many reps Fable got in 1,5 days


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2007)

Also, what does Fable and Zaru think of me?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

You seem to have gotten quite a decent member compared to like 2 months ago


----------



## Sasori (Dec 16, 2007)

Man Zaru is ignoring me 

At least Fable replied to my posts


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Lol. I didn't know why you suddenly started disliking her.
> Or why you liked her to begin with.
> 
> Razraz <3


zarzar <3

Har. while this is fun and all, don't think you can weasel out of this with silly hearts. shit >_< that means _you_ were replying to the sappy pms. no wonder they were short and concise


----------



## Juubi (Dec 16, 2007)

I wouldn't be surprised if Danse was a dupe...if anyone's, she'd be Havoc's.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> You seem to have gotten quite a decent member compared to like 2 months ago



Thats pretty kewl zaru.


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 16, 2007)

Sasori said:


> Man Zaru is ignoring me
> 
> At least Fable replied to my posts



Yes, I liked Fable much better.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 16, 2007)

I wouldn't be surprised if Neko was a dupe of Zaru.


----------



## Fable (Zaru dupe) (Dec 16, 2007)

Sasori said:


> Man Zaru is ignoring me
> 
> At least Fable replied to my posts



You're the same GB and sasori godwin you always were


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2007)

So you don't care if you get b& right nao Zaru?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

rahsia said:


> zarzar <3
> 
> Har. while this is fun and all, don't think you can weasel out of this with silly hearts. shit >_< that means _you_ were replying to the sappy pms. no wonder they were short and concise


Lol sappy pms. And I am fully aware that I can't itachi out of this with hearts. 

Anyway, why weren't you on msn today? T_T



Yahiko said:


> So you don't care if you get b& right nao Zaru?


Well, I wouldn't have made this thread if I didn't know there might be some kind of punishment in store for me. I played around with Reznor, I'm all open to his wrath now.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 16, 2007)

Fable said:


> You're the same GB and sasori godwin you always were


Is it wrong that I fapped over Zaru more than I did for u ?


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 16, 2007)

Neko doesn't go under Zaru's stuff.

I've talked to Neko many times; she is an amazing girl TO ME, but she's really a bitch sometimes. She also doesn't gain rep as fast.


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru beat the system.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru, did you ever use fable to find out your "true" friends?

people who weren't just friends for your rep..


----------



## Sasori (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru I mourned for u.

He knows I'm his real friend.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 16, 2007)

Shiraishi said:


> Neko doesn't go under Zaru's stuff.
> 
> I've talked to Neko many times; she is an amazing girl TO ME, but she's really a bitch sometimes. She also doesn't gain rep as fast.



I know, Neko is just fun to flame when she isn't looking.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Dec 16, 2007)

hey sup sexy austrian boi

talking about rep you never repped me 

but its ok since you said you dont rep most people you know 

hows it going andy?


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Dec 16, 2007)

holy fucking crap i have no idea whats going on now


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Leskyel said:


> Yes, I liked Fable much better.


Want me to keep posting as her? 


Sasori said:


> Is it wrong that I fapped over Zaru more than I did for u ?


Nothing wrong with that 


NudeShroom said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Neko was a dupe of Zaru.





Shiraishi said:


> Neko doesn't go under Zaru's stuff.
> 
> I've talked to Neko many times; she is an amazing girl TO ME, but she's really a bitch sometimes. She also doesn't gain rep as fast.


Lol neko. I fought with her over havoc once. 


@lk3mizt said:


> Zaru, did you ever use fable to find out your "true" friends?
> 
> people who weren't just friends for your rep..


Well it was funny to see people talk about me when fable was around but zaru wasn't, but there wasn't anything life-changing, really.

Well, except that I found out how empress thought about me, I was kinda surprised


----------



## Sasori (Dec 16, 2007)

How did Empress feel about u lol?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Lol   Wouter

Sasori, I don't know if I should say that. She's gonna hate me now anyway, but I don't hate her(anymore), so I'm gonna respect that.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 16, 2007)

lol, i'm sure the staff are thinking of wtf to do.

@Zaru:


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

I'd rep you for it if I wasn't out of rep


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 16, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> lol, i'm sure the staff are thinking of wtf to do.
> 
> @Zaru:


I haven't even seen 1 staff member in this thread since it was created


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Dec 16, 2007)

i dont think something else of you andy

youre the same weird cockhead like everytime <3

wait i just read that. so youve been fable and you posted as her or what? oO


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 16, 2007)

Deputy Myself said:


> Where is the staff?



They are probably debating in the Staff Conference Room about Zaru's punishment. 



Zaru said:


> Want me to keep posting as her?



Posting as Fable and repping me as Zaru sounds like a good idea. >:


----------



## Sasori (Dec 16, 2007)

Leskyel said:


> They are probably debating in the Staff Conference Room about Zaru's punishment.


What's funny is that this is probably actually true


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Athaliah said:


> I haven't even seen 1 staff member in this thread since it was created


Lol same. People like kaga, del, taxman etc. are online, though.


*~SaYo said:


> i dont think something else of you andy
> 
> youre the same weird cockhead like everytime <3


Lol mario


Leskyel said:


> They are probably debating in the Staff Conference Room about Zaru's punishment.
> 
> Posting as Fable and repping me as Zaru sounds like a good idea. >:


I don't think I'll still be able to rep by the time I could rep again tomorrow


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Lol sappy pms. And I am fully aware that I can't itachi out of this with hearts.
> 
> Anyway, why weren't you on msn today? T_T


Wouldn't matter. You're probably busy with all this commotion going on.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

rahsia said:


> Wouldn't matter. You're probably busy with all this commotion going on.



True. I just left msn because no one was online, anyway T_T


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru Punishment: His rep and postcount will be set to 0 and he can't gain any posts or rep until January 01, 2009.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Leskyel said:


> Zaru Punishment: His rep and postcount will be set to 0 and he can't gain any posts or rep until January 01, 2009.


I am fully aware that something like this might happen.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2007)

zaru         ilu


----------



## /root (Dec 16, 2007)

JP says:
Are you gonna permban Zaru?
Reznor says:
Nah
Reznor says:
I'm a man of honor
JP says:
honour?
Reznor says:
no honor
Reznor says:
you stupid australian fuck
JP says:

JP says:
no seriously honor what the fuck
Reznor says:
Stop acting like this was all your idea
Reznor says:
You know full well this was a joint creation
JP says:
Fuck off you're worse than zaru
Reznor says:
I'm the one who copied zaru's IP log into Fable's account
Reznor says:
Could you have done that?
JP says:
I don't give a darn about your ability
Reznor says:
Oh I'd like to see you do it without my help
JP says:
Light could not have kept up his judgment minus a deathnote without Mikami's help
JP says:
but he was still the diabolical mastermind
JP says:
You are simply the Mikami to my Light
Reznor says:
What does that make Zaru then?
JP says:
Misa
Reznor says:
lol
Reznor says:
We could've kept this going for days if the Blender didn't trendwhore
JP says:
yeah but its the blender what do you expect
JP says:
also I'm pasting this convo on the thread
Reznor says:
what the fuck


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 16, 2007)

he shouldn't have that happen.

he should just have fable completely deleted and be rep banned for a week.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Shiraishi said:


> he shouldn't have that happen.
> 
> he should just have fable completely deleted and be rep banned for a week.



I bet some people would have preferred if I was Fable's dupe.


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 16, 2007)

Shiraishi said:


> he shouldn't have that happen.
> 
> he should just have fable completely deleted and be rep banned for a week.



Yeah, maybe if we would live in Teletubbie land.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Dec 16, 2007)

lol **


----------



## troublesum-chan (Dec 16, 2007)

lol. fucken andy

<3


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> I bet some people would have preferred if I was Fable's dupe.



Lol no.

It makes it cooler because you took so many 04 accounts.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2007)

Jenna delete your post in the front page.

You'll ruin the perfect combo.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

troublesum-chan said:


> lol. fucken andy
> 
> <3


Lol jen


Yahiko said:


> Lol no.
> 
> It makes it cooler because you took so many 04 accounts.


I would have gotten more but some people didn't remember their passwords or were stingy


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Dec 16, 2007)

fuck lol so youve been fable on msn or did i get something wrong

that would explain why i always got those "andyshortanswers" + the "" Smiley


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

*~SaYo said:


> fuck lol so youve been fable on msn or did i get something wrong
> 
> that would explain why i always got those "andyshortanswers" + the "" Smiley



Yeah that was me too


----------



## troublesum-chan (Dec 16, 2007)

this is good. fable was prettier than me.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 16, 2007)

lol Zaru


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru, make yourself useful and vote 5 stars for my FC with your dupes.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

troublesum-chan said:


> this is good. fable was prettier than me.


Stop lying to yourself, reese's-eating liar


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2007)

What anime/manga is your set from btw?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 16, 2007)

goonight, Fable!  


zaru..


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Yahiko said:


> What anime/manga is your set from btw?


Ava: Fate/stay night
Sig: Minami-ke



Leskyel said:


> Zaru, make yourself useful and vote 5 stars for my FC with your dupes.


I did that with 7 accounts just now and it still didn't get 5 stars. Someone hates you


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Dec 16, 2007)

oh fuck you andy 

fuck you soooo much

and i told you anytime when i got some cookies n shit


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 16, 2007)

*So Zaru

How did this affect your real life?  *


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 16, 2007)

Sayo was trapped.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *So Zaru
> 
> How did this affect your real life?  *


Except for that I had to rep my dupes at a set time every day, not much.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 16, 2007)

Fuck, Zaru, you got us big this time.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

It's kinda interesting how Del posted in another "death penalty" thread, and Vegeta in yet another


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Except for that I had to rep my dupes at a set time every day, not much.


*
I see.  *


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 16, 2007)

lol                          .


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> It's kinda interesting how Del posted in another "death penalty" thread, and Vegeta in yet another



Vegeta might give you hell or heaven.He's not a guy thats 'in the middle'.


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Ava: Fate/stay night
> Sig: Minami-ke
> 
> 
> I did that with 7 accounts just now and it still didn't get 5 stars. Someone hates you



Now you must make up for that with repping me with each dupe. D:

Thanks though >:



Zaru said:


> It's kinda interesting how Del posted in another "death penalty" thread, and Vegeta in yet another



The calm before the storm?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Leskyel said:


> Now you must make up for that with repping me with each dupe. D:
> 
> Thanks though >:


No repping until 8 o' clock tomorrow 
If I'll still be able to rep by that time


----------



## PradaBrada (Dec 16, 2007)

this kind of genius should be praised instead of punished
Zaru for admin!


----------



## Bonten (Dec 16, 2007)

Most epic thread I've ever read. 

'd


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

I think Vegeta is mocking me by posting in all other death penalty threads or something


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Dec 16, 2007)

i actually demand green excuses for trying to act like a "sensitive and understanding" guy in front of you corandy


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> I think Vegeta is mocking me by posting in all other death penalty threads or something



Every blenderite is covering you up by making similar threads.

UNITE!


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

*~SaYo said:


> i actually demand green excuses for trying to act like a "sensitive and understanding" guy in front of you corandy


That was all an act? 






Yahiko said:


> Every blenderite is covering you up by making similar threads.
> 
> UNITE!


Lol


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Dec 16, 2007)

it seems like we werent meant to be together cora 

"ill get some cookies brb"

"yuummmm"

FUCK YOU!


----------



## Adachi (Dec 16, 2007)

Isn't anyone gonna blade this?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

*~SaYo said:


> it seems like we werent meant to be together cora
> 
> "ill get some cookies brb"
> 
> ...





Archangel said:


> Isn't anyone gonna blade this?


When it's over, maybe.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 16, 2007)

Someone needs to blade Zaru.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Sasori said:


> Someone needs to blade Zaru.



I never understood why it's called blades, anyway. Sounds like it hurts.

Unlimited blade works, fuck yeah


----------



## Juubi (Dec 16, 2007)

This is the most legendary thread I've seen during my time on the forums, by far.

Thanks for taking time out of your rep-schedule to help me past Ascendant, btw.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

AntiChrist said:


> This is the most legendary thread I've seen during my time on the forums, by far.
> 
> Thanks for taking time out of your rep-schedule to help me past Ascendant, btw.


What do you mean?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2007)

Juubi is trying to say he wants your rep before you leave lol.


----------



## /root (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru don't forget what I was promised.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Lol I hope juubi doesn't think that fable repping him helped him in any way

If I repped him instead, he would have been at ascendant 60% faster


----------



## Sasori (Dec 16, 2007)

lol yea Zaru didn't rep anyone cos of this plan.

You told me about this anyway but I thought u were joking and didn't follow it up.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2007)

Neji is lurking and planning to kill.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah the only one that I told about me having several 2004 dupes was Phosphene(dawn, most trustworthy person ever btw)

It was really hard to keep shut about it to others, though 



Sasori said:


> lol yea Zaru didn't rep anyone cos of this plan.
> 
> You told me about this anyway but I thought u were joking and didn't follow it up.


That's why you can't really count the dupes as additional rep income, anyway.

If I had used my monthly 150k of power on other people, there would have been many rep backs, and I'd have earned way more than with the dupes.

I wasn't lying when I said I wasn't into the whole "rep business" thing


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 16, 2007)

Vegeta is viewing the thread.


----------



## /root (Dec 16, 2007)

lol Vegeta


----------



## Sasori (Dec 16, 2007)

lol Neji sup

And lol.Vegeta


----------



## Juubi (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> What do you mean?



Well, Zaru never repped me.

But Fable did--quite a few times, actually.

At least I got _something_ out of it.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 16, 2007)

o shi- you're gonna die zaru D:

bye bye, I'll always remember you


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

AntiChrist said:


> Well, Zaru never repped me.
> 
> But Fable did--quite a few times, actually.
> 
> At least I got _something_ out of it.


Well, probably a few thousand. 

Come to think of it, fable almost had half of my reppower. Kinda scary


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm kinda thrilled by the thought that vegeta, kaga, del, and random other normal mods are in the blender right now.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

THAT'S THE SCARY THING


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 16, 2007)

Vegeta just left without posting


----------



## geG (Dec 16, 2007)

Athaliah said:


> Vegeta just left without posting



Probably to discuss the extent of Zaru's punishment with his fellow staff


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Dec 16, 2007)

and they dont know where you live.

and they DONT have the fucking possibility to drive like an hour and 

dynamic entering your room to make you pay for what you did to them when you posted those boobs in the bathhouse

me included


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Athaliah said:


> Vegeta just left without posting



I should have made Fable a mod, then I could see what they are talking about in their staff cave. 



*~SaYo said:


> and they dont know where you live.
> 
> and they DONT have the fucking possibility to drive like an hour and
> 
> dynamic entering your room to make you pay for what you did to them when you posted those boobs in the bathhouse


She still got rep for those pics


----------



## K I S K E (Dec 16, 2007)

I wish I had a dupe, but I'd mess it up, somehow


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> I should have made Fable a mod, then I could see what they are talking about in their staff cave.
> 
> 
> She still got rep for those pics


That would've been even more epic and legendary D:


----------



## Freiza (Dec 16, 2007)

epic thread!!!!!!


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Dec 16, 2007)

oh man wouter 

its true

i touched myself several times when i saw that boobs

they were perfect

too fucking perfect and now i know why he said that "he didnt like his face back then" and cut it somewhere above the lips


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Her Bleach chapter prediction thread opening post apparently got adapted by the bleach section mod


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 16, 2007)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 17 (17 members and 0 guests) 		 	 	 		 			Athaliah, K I S K E, NudeShroom, Adam, Uncanny, Neji, AntiChrist, _Kagakusha_, Freiza, _Kribaby_, Shiraishi, Pimp of Pimps, Dre


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Dec 16, 2007)

FUCKING PERFECT LIPS

i cant fap to those lips anymore

you know why? because i have to think about andy?s then


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 16, 2007)

DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD:


----------



## uncanny_sama (Dec 16, 2007)

Ryu-Ko said:


> Oh and btw



rofl dupe account xD

i like your sig though its funny

i wont rep you though cuz your a noob my rep wont help you get anywhere 
so i wont waist it

come back when youre near a new reprank 


also HOLYSHITWHATTHEFUCKBARBEQUE!!! zaru your back??


----------



## Neji (Dec 16, 2007)

Holy shit fucking Legendary.


Zaru its my birthday, hook me up with an 04 account. 


Now that I think back, the only time I talked to Fable is when she mentioned that she got 70k a month, and my thoughts were "shit, thats like Zaru level gain"

and the other time was when I was like "wtf where did member #99 just come out of nowhere"


----------



## Juubi (Dec 16, 2007)

I c Kaga b lurkin.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Neji said:


> Now that I think back, the only time I talked to Fable is when she mentioned that she got 70k a month, and my thoughts were "shit, thats like Zaru level gain"
> 
> and the other time was when I was like "wtf where did member #99 just come out of nowhere"



She got repped by Ram on her first day, with a "welcome back lol" or something


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 16, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD:


O SHI-----


----------



## Kri (Dec 16, 2007)

How is this possible... Zaru is funnier than Fable.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 16, 2007)

Who is Kribaby?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Kribaby said:


> How is this possible... Zaru is funnier than Fable.


Well as soon as Fable got comments like "she's owning the thread", I had to pull back. Too risky


----------



## uncanny_sama (Dec 16, 2007)

LOS get your name changed again
not seeing anything is pissing me off and im not even drunk

thats what i wanted to say in my rep comment


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Dec 16, 2007)

as long as you use the "" picture often enough you?ll annoy people who are trying to hook up with you


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

*~SaYo said:


> as long as you use the "" picture often enough you?ll annoy people who are trying to hook up with you



I seem to view that smily differently than most other people


----------



## Sasori (Dec 16, 2007)

Uncanny said:


> rofl dupe account xD
> 
> i like your sig though its funny
> 
> ...


Uncanny did u read the whole thread lol?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Lol @ kaga's thread


----------



## Fang (Dec 16, 2007)

Sup Zaru, Sup Sasori.


----------



## /root (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Neji (Dec 16, 2007)

so whats up with that birthday present Zaru?


----------



## Juubi (Dec 16, 2007)

I remember when Cora kept using the  smiley, and I thought, "Wow. The only other person who uses it that much is Zaru."


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru only uses  so often, because he got infected by Kimi with it.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Neji said:


> so whats up with that birthday present Zaru?


I don't have any other 04 accounts left 


AntiChrist said:


> I remember when Cora kept using the  smiley, and I thought, "Wow. The only other person who uses it that much is Zaru."


Lol.


----------



## Neji (Dec 16, 2007)

^ one of the ones you posted with 

btw, Sasori is my dupe. 100% Proved, I even got b& for it.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Dec 16, 2007)

when i see ""

it usually tells me

FUCK run for your life its andy

or option 

B) leave me alone go away

and newest option 

C) Hey i just act like the big chested beauty here its actually me, zaru


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Check your pm 

Accountsharing will get you banned though


This thread has had three admins already. Nice.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 16, 2007)

SSSSSSSSIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH

This is going to cause me a headache.  I'm sure of it.


----------



## geG (Dec 16, 2007)

in after gooba


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

That might be true, yeah.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 16, 2007)

What I use  a lot and I'm not Zaru

...Or am I :amazed


----------



## /root (Dec 16, 2007)

Last Activity: Today 12:46 PM 
Admin Control Panel @ 12:46 PM


----------



## Neji (Dec 16, 2007)

lol im not doing anything with those accounts then :/


----------



## Sasori (Dec 16, 2007)

Neji said:


> ^ one of the ones you posted with
> 
> btw, Sasori is my dupe. 100% Proved, I even got b& for it.


I already made the thread


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

I might be in for a surprise when I log in tomorrow 

So many colors in the "currently viewing", btw.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow, a total of 107 reps between you two.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Fable and me?

Wait, that's technically impossible. I don't have her account long enough for that.

Or do you mean both combined.


----------



## Neji (Dec 16, 2007)

is it gonna be a ban or rep cut?

or let him go unharmed for such a genius plot


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 16, 2007)

Gooba said:


> Wow, a total of 107 reps between you two.


:amazed

lol @ all the mods

'sup


----------



## Fang (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru is a silly guy.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey Gooba I dare u to do an IP check on me.

I *Dare* you


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Deputy Myself said:


> It's official, someone wasn't paying any attention to these two



As I said, both reznor and peK definitely looked at her rep history at least.

Well, Reznor himself repped Fable 4 times a day one time, so that's probably kinda biased


----------



## Neji (Dec 16, 2007)

this is seriously legendary.


----------



## Fang (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru is legendary.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 16, 2007)

lol @ everyone after Vash's name in the currently viewing tool being in font size 3


----------



## Neji (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru is at least Kisame level imo


----------



## Sasori (Dec 16, 2007)

And yea I always said Zaru ws legendary. Man he never fails to surprise me


----------



## Gooba (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru, this is excessively hard because of how much legit rep you get.  It is like going through Bill Gate's finances dollar by dollar trying to find which ones aren't legit.   
*Spoiler*: _Luckally I think I found a shortcut._ 



Delete the Blender


----------



## Sasori (Dec 16, 2007)

Neji said:


> Zaru is at least Kisame level imo


Yea                     .


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 16, 2007)

Gooba said:


> Zaru, this is excessively hard because of how much legit rep you get.  It is like going through Bill Gate's finances dollar by dollar trying to find which ones aren't legit.
> *Spoiler*: _Luckally I think I found a shortcut._
> 
> 
> ...


don't you dare... D:


----------



## Neji (Dec 16, 2007)

lol Gooba's solution to everything.

It's like the president ordering to bomb the ghetto.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Lol that would make me a villain 

Going by the actual rep amount I calculated, it should have been roughly 80k overall.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 16, 2007)

Gooba said:


> Zaru, this is excessively hard because of how much legit rep you get.  It is like going through Bill Gate's finances dollar by dollar trying to find which ones aren't legit.
> *Spoiler*: _Luckally I think I found a shortcut._
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## /root (Dec 16, 2007)

JP says:
Gooba is gonna delete the blender
Reznor says:
NOT ON MY WATCH
Reznorok says:
ITS TIME FOR REZNOROK


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 16, 2007)

Neji said:


> lol Gooba's solution to everything.
> 
> It's like the president ordering to bomb the ghetto.



*

BTW Zaru what's the most reps you got in a day not counting dupes? *


----------



## Adachi (Dec 16, 2007)

@ Currently Viewing

As always, Zaru has won the forums.


----------



## Neji (Dec 16, 2007)

QUICK TO TEPPELIN REFUGEE BASE.

INVITATIONS ONLY.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 16, 2007)

^ OK         LOL


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 16, 2007)

LOL. Andy's getting away scot-free.


----------



## Fang (Dec 16, 2007)

Sasori lol.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *
> 
> BTW Zaru what's the most reps you got in a day not counting dupes? *



Over 20 at least, but I don't know the exact amount.



Kimihiro said:


> LOL. Andy's getting away scot-free.


What?


----------



## uncanny_sama (Dec 16, 2007)

in b4 lol b&


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 16, 2007)

Can't we just give Zaru an award?


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Over 20 at least, but I don't know the exact amount.



*Same here. *


----------



## /root (Dec 16, 2007)

Neji said:


> QUICK TO TEPPELIN REFUGEE BASE.
> 
> INVITATIONS ONLY.



BANHAMMERS VERSUS SPIRAL ENERGY

OH MY GOD I AM FEELING GAR

ZARU HAS SUMMONED ROW ROW FIGHT THE OPERA


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Shiraishi said:


> Can't we just give Zaru an award?



Lol. That would encourage people to imitate things like this, and I don't think that's reasonable.


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> What?



I mean, you're not getting banned for taking over other people's accounts.

lol you're my friend and all, but there are rules. plus, i was banned for something like this before. 
Then again, this was seriously fucking lol. XDDDDDDDD


----------



## geG (Dec 16, 2007)

Someone better blade this when this is all over.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Dec 16, 2007)

Gooba said:


> Zaru, this is excessively hard because of how much legit rep you get.  It is like going through Bill Gate's finances dollar by dollar trying to find which ones aren't legit.
> *Spoiler*: _Luckally I think I found a shortcut._
> 
> 
> ...



i have all of your personal info

dont make me post it on 4chan
im not bluffing

dont corner a corn dog


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

It's not about being punished or not, it's about the extent of punishment, kimi.

I mean, I did no harm with the rep thing, as I made it public(cut me back or whatever) and the rep was basically only between myself (I almost never repped anyone else during that time), and the fable thing was on a personal level, *but I still overtook accounts* which is a bannable offense, and also *on a big scale.*

No way of getting out of this


----------



## Neji (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Lol. That would encourage people to imitate things like this, and I don't think that's reasonable.


I was gonna get my dupe modded. 

it had an 06 join date and I waited like a year and then asked for a name change. Problem was that the name was Isaldi Crest so when they saw him in the thread, he and I got b&


----------



## Fang (Dec 16, 2007)

Crazy Zaru.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Neji said:


> I was gonna get my dupe modded.
> 
> it had an 06 join date and I waited like a year and then asked for a name change. Problem was that the name was Isaldi Crest so when they saw him in the thread, he and I got b&



Lol I'm kinda sure if I concentrated Fable on the bleach section she would have become mod at some point.

But luckily I dropped my activity, which kinda destroyed that possibility. Now, kribaby got modded, wise choice btw


----------



## /root (Dec 16, 2007)

how many fucking mods are gonna visit this thread


----------



## Neji (Dec 16, 2007)

It was Isaldi Crest originally, I used it for a joke. It wasn't b& for a year, so I decided to change it to a normal name, but it got b&


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> It's not about being punished or not, it's about the extent of punishment, kimi.
> 
> I mean, I did no harm with the rep thing, as I made it public(cut me back or whatever) and the rep was basically only between myself (I almost never repped anyone else during that time), and the fable thing was on a personal level, *but I still overtook accounts* which is a bannable offense, and also *on a big scale.*
> 
> No way of getting out of this



I'll see you soon.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Well I think everyone that was online right now came here already.


----------



## geG (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru we will always remember you


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm sure if I tried a dupe, I could get it modded in the Bleach section.

I'm name her 'Lust'.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

I am rather sure the amount of random ip checks will go up after this


----------



## Fang (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru you sadden me.


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 16, 2007)

Wait. What's this about "taking over accounts"? I thought they were your dupes ... >_>


----------



## Fang (Dec 16, 2007)

I am Kaga's dupe.


----------



## Red (Dec 16, 2007)

Plot twist


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 16, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> Wait. What's this about "taking over accounts"? I thought they were your dupes ... >_>



He MSN'd inactive accounts and got their info.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Lol kaga, how could I make accounts that have joindate 2004?

I asked inactive people on msn if I could have their password.

So, technically... it's overtaking in a happy way


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 16, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> Wait. What's this about "taking over accounts"? I thought they were your dupes ... >_>



*He got passwords of older members who were inactive. *


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 16, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> Wait. What's this about "taking over accounts"? I thought they were your dupes ... >_>


lrn2read kagadear


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 16, 2007)

Interesting   .


----------



## geG (Dec 16, 2007)

INGENIOUS.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru >         NF


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Come to think of it

What would have happened if I kept this up

I would have gotten ne plus while being on hiatus
I'd have six ne plus dupes
Fable might be mod or something


----------



## Red (Dec 16, 2007)

So he basically fooled every single on of us. Give this man a fucking medal.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> So he basically fooled every single on of us. Give this man a fucking medal.


Not Ballstickz


----------



## Raiden (Dec 16, 2007)

Adam said:


> how many fucking mods are gonna visit this thread



They're lurking. Taxman is the worst lurker though, I always catch him 

Edit: 

Lol, I just caught him again


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

I imagine them discussing like a football team right now.

Suddenly, gooba screams out "ALRIGHT GUYS, GO!" and they head out to the field


----------



## Crowe (Dec 16, 2007)

I only checked Fable's rep, if I'd care to check every member who rep each others lists then I'd have a lot of crying blenderites.

Still all credits to you, went through all that trouble to get *permanent *banned.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 16, 2007)

In b4 lock


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Dec 16, 2007)

I said to myself i wouldnt smoke anymore yesterday.

now that i read everything i need a pack of cigarettes 

by the way, what did fable think of me? to go with the trend


----------



## Sasori (Dec 16, 2007)

Neji said:


> I was gonna get my dupe modded.
> 
> it had an 06 join date and I waited like a year and then asked for a name change. Problem was that the name was Isaldi Crest so when they saw him in the thread, he and I got b&


lol              fail



Zaru said:


> Come to think of it
> 
> What would have happened if I kept this up
> 
> ...


I actually don't understand why u didn't do this instead of confessing -_-"


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Not Ballstickz



*I named him that.  *


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 16, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> I only checked Fable's rep, if I'd care to check every member who rep each others lists then I'd have a lot of crying blenderites.
> 
> Still all credits to you, went through all that trouble to get *permanent *banned.


Who's getting a perma?? D:


----------



## Sasori (Dec 16, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> I only checked Fable's rep, if I'd care to check every member who rep each others lists then I'd have a lot of crying blenderites.
> 
> Still all credits to you, went through all that trouble to get *permanent *banned.


 

<insert t-chans favourite "noooo" pic>


----------



## /root (Dec 16, 2007)

JP says:
what the fuck
JP says:
there was a fully fledged mod brigade assembled
JP says:
why isn't Zaru banned?
Goobady says:
funny that
Goobady says:
they're fighting over who gets to ban him
JP says:
lollin irl
Goobady says:
they all want the credit for defeating him
JP says:
why don't you do it
Goobady says:
I'm playing that puzzle game
Goobady says:
help me beat level 32


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> I only checked Fable's rep, if I'd care to check every member who rep each others lists then I'd have a lot of crying blenderites.
> 
> Still all credits to you, went through all that trouble to get *permanent *banned.


I'm wondering, when you see an user's rep, do you see the  messages? Because that many empty messages should have caught your attention.

Lol Sasori. Didn't feel like it anymore. And if I got caught in the process, the "LOL" effect would have been removed


----------



## Neji (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru i'm sure Kakashiii has been found out already by the mods. Did you forget to mention it?


nvm I missed it in the first page.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Why do you think he had been found out already?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru, once you're banned, I'm posting your tribute thread. :'(


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

shruums


----------



## Neji (Dec 16, 2007)

Once Zaru is banned, he becomes a legendary monument that no one will forget.

my birthday = Zaru day.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 16, 2007)

You made this place classy.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> I'm wondering, when you see an user's rep, do you see the  messages? Because that many empty messages should have caught your attention.
> 
> Lol Sasori. Didn't feel like it anymore. And if I got caught in the process, the "LOL" effect would have been removed


I saw it this time but last time all I saw were horny msgs from random dudes.


----------



## /root (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru Day 16/12

Never forget


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Neji said:


> Once Zaru is banned, he becomes a legendary monument that no one will forget.
> 
> my birthday = Zaru day.






pek the villain said:


> I saw it this time but last time all I saw were horny msgs from random dudes.


Oh, they probably got caught up in a day that was randomly filled with many reps. I guess that was just random luck then


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 16, 2007)

This is epic beyond win Zaru. Now give me the art for your sigs and avys.


----------



## Neji (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru join D gray divinity.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Lord Yu said:


> This is epic beyond win Zaru. Now give me the art for your sigs and avys.



Not on this laptop, sorry 

Maybe, Neji


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 16, 2007)

D Gray Divinity.

Where all the rejects lolb& gather


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Like Kisame


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 16, 2007)

zaru can I add you to MSN before you're banned?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

I'll get online just to accept your request


----------



## Neji (Dec 16, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> D Gray Divinity.
> 
> Where all the rejects lolb& gather


Kisame and Dave > NF


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 16, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> D Gray Divinity.
> 
> Where all the rejects lolb& gather



I went there when I was b&.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

For some reason I always saw dave as an indirect rival

Mainly because we gained rep at the same rate before he got b& and cut and sealed all the time


----------



## Suzumebachi (Dec 16, 2007)

so epic   .


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> so epic   .


2 years and people still aren't sure about your gender. Your achievement is far greater.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 16, 2007)

Poor Zaru. It was fun to know you.


----------



## geG (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh God this is so sad DDDDDDDDDDD:


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 16, 2007)

This is more like a funeral for a legendary war hero.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Poor Zaru. It was fun to know you.



Interesting, coming from you. As far as I know, we never really interacted


----------



## PradaBrada (Dec 16, 2007)

in again b4 TBH


----------



## /root (Dec 16, 2007)

The banhammers are forming on the horizon.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey Zaru, would you mind confirming something for me?  Jan Panda, Kakashiii, Psychogenic, Ryu-Ko, Saga-Sama, and Zirus were the only other dupes you did this with?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2007)

Don't perm Zaru plz.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Dec 16, 2007)

zaru, there was so much good you could have done...


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 16, 2007)

The angry mob of shattered men is forming.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Interesting, coming from you. As far as I know, we never really interacted


I used you in most of my posts for like a week and you say we never interacted? Fuck off


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2007)

All I have to say about this is 
*Spoiler*: __ 








Too bad that's all I have to say before things start happening


----------



## Neji (Dec 16, 2007)

Gooba said:


> Hey Zaru, would you mind confirming something for me?  Jan Panda, Kakashiii, Psychogenic, Ryu-Ko, Saga-Sama, and Zirus were the only other dupes you did this with?


you forgot Yahiko


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2007)

Wait Zaru.

Is Konan your dupe?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Gooba said:


> Hey Zaru, would you mind confirming something for me?  Jan Panda, Kakashiii, Psychogenic, Ryu-Ko, Saga-Sama, and Zirus were the only other dupes you did this with?



Wait what?

Zaru, Fable, Ryu-Ko, Jan Panda, Psychogenic, Saga-Sama, Kakashiii, LuckyChicky.

Zirus, Hinji and SantaSam, if you ever happen to stumble across their IP's, are classmates. Might have similar austrian IPs, but none is my dupe.

Obviously, since both Zirus and I posted from school, we have the same IP's.


----------



## Neji (Dec 16, 2007)

Yahiko said:


> Wait Zaru.
> 
> Is Konan your dupe?


lol Konan is like a mini kisame with dupes


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 16, 2007)

Neji said:


> you forgot Yahiko



and Athaliah


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2007)

Neji said:


> you forgot Yahiko



Me and Zaru thought this is out for a long time


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

My biggest accomplice was IsalidiCrest though

He's a mastermind


----------



## Neji (Dec 16, 2007)

so Zaru this is how you got your rep, or did my make le sans legit and get the rest after from this?


----------



## Red (Dec 16, 2007)

The banhammer hammers all riffraff without exception ;_;


----------



## Gooba (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Wait what?
> 
> Zaru, Fable, Ryu-Ko, Jan Panda, Psychogenic, Saga-Sama, Kakashiii, LuckyChicky.
> 
> ...


I did find Hinji but that one seemed pretty innocent, just one rep from you and 2 others so I figured that was the case.  And yea, same for Zirus, I forgot he checked out when I copied the name list and forgot to take him out.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Neji said:


> so Zaru this is how you got your rep, or did my make le sans legit and get the rest after from this?


As I said before

I started fable basically when I was almost le sans

Didn't think much about it back then, she didn't even rep me (I repped her though)

But more accounts came in
And sometime in mid of october I really started repping business (as far as I can remember)

So, legitimately, I'd still have more than you


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2007)

Yahiko said:


> Wait Zaru.
> 
> Is Konan your dupe?



^

Answer question Zaru


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Lol no

To me it remains a mystery who konan really is


----------



## Gooba (Dec 16, 2007)

Aaah, you didn't rep LC, thats why I missed it.


----------



## geG (Dec 16, 2007)

Ask not whom the banhammer smites.

It smites thee.


----------



## PradaBrada (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> To me it remains a mystery who konan really is


o           rly?


----------



## Neji (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> As I said before
> 
> I started fable basically when I was almost le sans
> 
> ...


you'd STILL have 600k?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Neji said:


> you'd STILL have 600k?


You think I'd lose to you? 

Dunno exactly. Might or might not be more or less


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru.

If you get b&.

Don't drop the soup in front of Sao or Dave.

I lost my virginity in their


----------



## Neji (Dec 16, 2007)

lol when I hit le sans I stopped the rep game anyway.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 16, 2007)

I know who Konan is and I might tell you if you press this and write "Tell me who Konan is" and send it to me.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2007)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 13 (13 members and 0 guests)
Yahiko, NudeShroom, Athaliah, Aku Shinigami, Geg, Maverick, GrimaH, Kribaby, Kimihiro, AntiChrist


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> I know who Konan is and I might tell you if you press this button and write "Tell me who Konan is" and send it to me.



Reports....


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> I know who Konan is and I might tell you if you press this button and write "Tell me who Konan is" and send it to me.



You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.

Lift the fucking limit


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 16, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> I know who Konan is and I might tell you if you press this button and write "Tell me who Konan is" and send it to me.



24 hour rule.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 16, 2007)

im going to bed.

i expect Zaru clean as AIDs and this thread bladed.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

The only thing that will look bladed is my username


----------



## Neji (Dec 16, 2007)

The mods really just confiscate these high repped account to use for themselves. They're just like cops and drugs.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Lol Neji.

Come to think of it, delicious 1150 power.


----------



## k1nj3 (Dec 16, 2007)

What i want to know is how you got a 2004 joindate


----------



## /root (Dec 16, 2007)

don't ban Zaru until he gives me the rep i was promised


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Jesus said:


> What i want to know is how you got a 2004 joindate


I took over 2004 accounts


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 16, 2007)

I will always remember this day. Thanks Andy.


----------



## k1nj3 (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> I will always remember this day. Thanks Andy.



In a positive way?


----------



## GrimaH (Dec 16, 2007)

Don't think you'll get b& for long if you do.
I mean, it's dupe. No one gets banned for long with that


----------



## geG (Dec 16, 2007)

I like to think offenses like these that don't actually hurt anyone are the ones that don't get perms


----------



## GrimaH (Dec 16, 2007)

Actually it most probably will.
I hope you apologise to Empress for this.....
What'd you do to piss her off as Zaru btw? I'm clueless about the hate between you 2.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

We'll see what happens

I'd lol if I could create a thread at school "So uh, how long will it last  " in the court

And grimah, I suddenly started disliking her. It's fully my fault.


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> In a positive way?



 I haven't laughed like this for a long time, so yes.


----------



## GrimaH (Dec 16, 2007)

lol okay


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> I haven't laughed like this for a long time, so yes.



Glad to have made you laugh, then <3


----------



## SENTINEL (Dec 16, 2007)

I LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL'D.

* reps *


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Glad to have made you laugh, then <3



You always do. x3


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> You always do. x3



Be on msn moar, you silly indian


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Be on msn moar, you silly indian



Quoted for Truth. D:


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Heather Kuzmich

Kuzmich

Almost sounds like Küzmich

Which almost sounds like küss mich

Which is german for kiss me


----------



## SENTINEL (Dec 16, 2007)

Why did you this Zaru, why? for the LULZ!? WHYY! WHY!!


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Initially, for the pure idea of doing it


----------



## Suzumebachi (Dec 16, 2007)

MSN me Zaru


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Be on msn moar, you silly indian





NudeShroom said:


> Quoted for Truth. D:



I will once vacation starts or when they start giving us less work. D;



Zaru said:


> Heather Kuzmich
> 
> Kuzmich
> 
> ...




ohmygod. X3


----------



## SENTINEL (Dec 16, 2007)

..Well, my sources tell me they are talking about you in the lounge..:/

Farewell nameless captain..


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

"Sources"?


----------



## GrimaH (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> I'm Fable





Fable said:


> He sure is





Ryu-Ko said:


> Oh and btw





Jan Panda said:


> I also have





Psychogenic said:


> A nice amount of





Saga-Sama said:


> Repstrong dupes





Kakashiii said:


> Who are all ascendant or celestial





LuckyChiky said:


> Well except for this one





Konan said:


> And this one is also only in the building, but close to celestial


----------



## Neji (Dec 16, 2007)

the wait


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Konan isn't part of it, grimah


----------



## Gooba (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru, once this is done I'm going to make myself 10 dupes who all are sans pareil.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh, that Andreas and his silly tricks.


----------



## Neji (Dec 16, 2007)

Konan


can we all forget about this now and send it to the blades?


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 16, 2007)

From my sources, Gooba is a dupe of Gooba.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Gooba said:


> Zaru, once this is done I'm going to make myself 10 dupes who all are sans pareil.


Are you, like, physically removing reps I got, or how is this working? 
My rep has been dropping by 50k or something in the last half hour.

And if you just hax the rep, it's no fun


----------



## geG (Dec 16, 2007)

Gooba actually does have a dupe called Gooba I think.


----------



## ~L~ (Dec 16, 2007)

Holy...lolololol....zaru!


----------



## GrimaH (Dec 16, 2007)

Amaretti! :wave


----------



## /root (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> My rep has been dropping by 50k or something in the last half hour.



It's like torture before death.

They're removing all the rep you got from your dupes.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

That's not really punishment, though. That's a logical conclusion.


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 16, 2007)

Isn't the suspense killing everyone?


----------



## geG (Dec 16, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> Isn't the suspense killing everyone?



YES   

Also what's the point of removing reps if you're going to perm him?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Lol.

December 16th will kinda be the "DUPE DAY" or something now.


----------



## Neji (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru isn't getting b& guys.


----------



## Neji (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Lol.
> 
> December 16th will kinda be the "DUPE DAY" or something now.


Dec 16th is my day, get your own day


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Well it's technically december 17th for me.


----------



## Neji (Dec 16, 2007)

The day will be official when you are b&. So most likely it'll be 17th.


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 16, 2007)

oh shit, lol


----------



## Gooba (Dec 16, 2007)

Shiraishi said:


> From my sources, Gooba is a dupe of Gooba.


Correct, I actually have another dupe too.  Both of them were made for completely legitimate mod business.  Way back when I was only a mod the forums got a big update.  I made the first dupe to help test out how the new software worked.  I figured out a whole lot of new tricks and stuff during that, which probably led to my quick smodship, eventual adminship, and very eventual battleship.



Zaru said:


> Are you, like, physically removing reps I got, or how is this working?
> My rep has been dropping by 50k or something in the last half hour.
> 
> And if you just hax the rep, it's no fun


Yea, I'm deleting all the abusive rep.  There may or may not be hax afterwards, still being decided.  I actually have to do it one by one, there is no mass delete reps by X user.  God, most of these dupes have 40 or so to you, and a lot back.


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 16, 2007)

I wonder if Fable was able to trap a mod into liking her.

He'd be dead.


----------



## geG (Dec 16, 2007)

TWF what the hell


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Gooba said:


> Yea, I'm deleting all the abusive rep.  There may or may not be hax afterwards, still being decided.  I actually have to do it one by one, there is no mass delete reps by X user.  God, most of these dupes have 40 or so to you, and a lot back.


I didn't know you could remove single reps.

But oh well, seems like I caused a lot of work for you


----------



## Neji (Dec 16, 2007)

If you're manually deleting these reps it must mean he's not gettin perm'd


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Lost 70k already. I wonder if I'll be unbanned long enough to see if I still have more than you after all of this, Neji


----------



## Neji (Dec 16, 2007)

Im only at 601k


----------



## Raiden (Dec 16, 2007)

Man I never even made it to 70K yet. Currently at 29790


----------



## /root (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru the more important question is WILL YOU STAY UNB& LONG ENOUGH TO REP ME LIKE YOU PROMISED D:


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Obsidian said:


> Man I never even made it to 70K yet. Currently at 29790


So my dupes all have more rep than you. Is that important? 


Adam said:


> Zaru the more important question is WILL YOU STAY UNB& LONG ENOUGH TO REP ME LIKE YOU PROMISED D:


Nope


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 16, 2007)

*I noticed Zaru isn't rep banned.  *


----------



## /root (Dec 16, 2007)

Not the answer I wanted to hear.

JP says:
He's not gonna rep me
JP says:
Do it.
Reznor says:
GOOBA
Gooba says:
Reznor?
Reznor says:
FUCKEN DANCE
Gooba says:
aight
Rezba says:
FUSION HAMMER TIME


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2007)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *I noticed Zaru isn't rep banned.  *



I can't give rep for like anther 15 hours and I'm losing rep at a rate not thought possible, so what's the point


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> I can't give rep for like anther 15 hours and I'm losing rep at a rate not thought possible, so what's the point



*Zaru I'll carry on your legacy with my super rep skillz.  *


----------



## SENTINEL (Dec 16, 2007)

banning him is just retard. LET THE DUPES LIVE!!


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 16, 2007)

*Zaru, do you still think I look live snoop dogg with rubber hands? *


----------



## Gooba (Dec 16, 2007)

Zaru said:


> But oh well, seems like I caused a lot of work for you


Yea, hence the big old sigh at the start.  Pretty epic and funny idea, but so is doing the Mentos in Diet Coke thing in your sister's room... until you have to clean it up.


----------



## geG (Dec 16, 2007)

Gooba said:


> Yea, hence the big old sigh at the start.  Pretty epic and funny idea, but so is doing the Mentos in Diet Coke thing in your sister's room... until you have to clean it up.



Normally though you'd be forced to clean up the room yourself.

So maybe you should make Zaru an admin and have him clean it up himself?


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 16, 2007)

Polygon is B&?


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 16, 2007)

Gooba said:


> Yea, hence the big old sigh at the start.  Pretty epic and funny idea, but so is doing the Mentos in Diet Coke thing in your sister's room... until you have to clean it up.


Wait, what's the Mentos & Diet Coke thing? It that like, where it explodes or something?

Ohh, child pranks. How I missed out.


----------



## Neji (Dec 16, 2007)

Polygon was a dupe.


----------



## ez (Dec 16, 2007)

the hammer has struck


----------



## /root (Dec 16, 2007)

humorless bastards


----------



## Iria (Dec 16, 2007)

lol you guys were so trapped 


not me though, i knew all along


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 16, 2007)

Wait, Polygon was a fucking dupe?


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 16, 2007)

Bai Zaru. I hope I was gentle :<


----------



## SENTINEL (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Dec 16, 2007)

lol poly requested to be banned for a few hours 

@kaga

how long is he banned?


----------



## /root (Dec 16, 2007)

Shiraishi said:


> Wait, Polygon was a fucking dupe?



no

he asked Kaga to ban him.


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 16, 2007)

How long is Zaru banned? D:



Phosphene said:


> Wait, what's the Mentos & Diet Coke thing? It that like, where it explodes or something?
> 
> Ohh, child pranks. How I missed out.



Yeaaah. You put the Mentos in the Diet Coke and it just becomes this little fountain of soda for a while. It actually looks quite fun to do. xD


----------



## geG (Dec 16, 2007)

Farewell, sweet prince.

Now someone fucking blade this


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 16, 2007)

Even Zaru's bad dupes had Ascendant.

He's a cool dude.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Dec 16, 2007)

andy mandy


----------



## Kaiwai (Dec 16, 2007)

Andy~


----------



## SENTINEL (Dec 16, 2007)

in b4 blade


----------



## kidloco (Dec 17, 2007)

hoyl shit i miss that!!!

XD


----------



## ~L~ (Dec 17, 2007)

Annndddyyyyyy....


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Dec 17, 2007)

andy  /trendwhoring


----------



## kidloco (Dec 17, 2007)

holy shit i have read the half i thin and is damn fucking epic!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adachi (Dec 17, 2007)

Someone better record this on Blenderpedia.


----------



## kidloco (Dec 17, 2007)

holy shit i have read the whole thread(yup 31 pages) and now i cant sleep

is damn fucking epic!!!

i have come in a powerfull combo!!

you are my heroe zaru


----------



## Smoke (Dec 17, 2007)

This is the most epic out of the epicness


----------



## Uzumaki (Dec 17, 2007)

moments like these that makes my day, or well, I Actually went from one day to another.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 17, 2007)

lol, this thread is still going strong...


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 17, 2007)

I can't believe that fake Fable on those pictures is 15. What is happening to the girls of this world? D:


----------



## Chewbaruuk (Dec 17, 2007)

All your rep are belong to Zaru.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 17, 2007)

@Lastier.. yeah! i cant believe i fapped to that piktar! 

that makes me a pedo! 

*runs away


----------



## Felt (Dec 17, 2007)

I wonder how long he's banned for.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Dec 17, 2007)

dunno, but im sure not forever


----------



## Shiraishi (Dec 17, 2007)

He will be back.

When the 12th dupe dies, the 3rd dupe will arise.


----------



## El Torero (Dec 17, 2007)

Jesuchrist


----------



## Felt (Dec 17, 2007)

Kaga I think.


----------



## Chewbaruuk (Dec 17, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Initially, for the pure idea of doing it



Best reason evar.


----------



## El Torero (Dec 17, 2007)

It´s over, Zaru won the Internet.

But why did he confess? D:


----------



## Chewbaruuk (Dec 17, 2007)

Diego Serrano said:


> It?s over, Zaru won the Internet.
> 
> But why did he confess? D:



If he'd gone on, he might've gotten caught, which would take away the effect of his confession. Plus, he was tired of it. I read the whole damn thing. >_>


----------



## Sin (Dec 17, 2007)

After reading all 31 pages, I have come to a conclusion.

Zaru raped NF's rules like no other. I congratulate you. I thought of hitting up old account for their Joindate in the past, but lack of motivation made it impossible.

Good luck in your next adventure Zaru, I'm sure we'll see you back, eventually.


----------



## Susano-o (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm glad Jiraiya died


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Dec 17, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> D Gray Divinity.
> 
> Where all the rejects lolb& gather



shit im banned? D:


----------



## bijuu231 (Dec 17, 2007)

finished reading 32 pages

shiraishi once made a blender ranking thread and i suggested that zaru should be higher than susano
people mocked me for it


----------



## Cax (Dec 17, 2007)

Why are people sayin this is a master of a plan?

All this cat did was simple..


----------



## SENTINEL (Dec 17, 2007)

..the guy had 5 dupes all ,with over 100,000 rep points..:/

In all fairness this the one time I think the staff went over board, oh and that dave thing.


----------



## Susano-o (Dec 17, 2007)

⅔ said:


> finished reading 32 pages
> 
> shiraishi once made a blender ranking thread and i suggested that zaru should be higher than susano
> people mocked me for it



I think right now he is, since I refrain from time consuming epic-ness like in the old days and am currently fighting Whitey

a large part of my high esteem comes from the old days 

I should fade away into the anal of history

no, joke, I'm still better


----------



## Cax (Dec 17, 2007)

SENTINEL said:


> ..the guy had 5 dupes all ,with over 100,000 rep points..:/
> 
> In all fairness this the one time I think the staff went over board, oh and that dave thing.



Doesn't mean he's a mastermind or the plan was ingenius or anything, it just means what he did was succesful

And what was that dave thing?


----------



## Susano-o (Dec 17, 2007)

I do think, judging by the forums as a whole, my 'popularity' or w/e pales in comparison to Zaru's

he's active, funny, and has mass appeal

I'm probably only liked in this leper colony


----------



## sel (Dec 17, 2007)

Susano I would like you more if I didnt get epilepsy from every post of yours


----------



## SENTINEL (Dec 17, 2007)

Cax said:


> Doesn't mean he's a mastermind or the plan was ingenius or anything, it just means what he did was succesful
> 
> And what was that dave thing?



Well He took a risk, and the staff were dumb not to place those vbots in place, I think they have them..maybe

but He did not get caught. 

ask around about the dave thing.

Susano, you never rep me..:/


----------



## Susano-o (Dec 17, 2007)

sel the mute said:


> Susano I would like you more if I didnt get epilepsy from every post of yours



Its because I take comments like these as heartfelt compliments that I never really appeal to high society 

*watches foam mouthing NF-ers* 


lol sentinel, I'm out


----------



## Shishou (Dec 17, 2007)

This is an epic thread of pwned.


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 17, 2007)

WIN **


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 17, 2007)

Holy fucking shit! This is why I hate inactivity.


----------



## Danse (Dec 17, 2007)

i lol'd at this thread
then as i was laughing i got sad 

Fable was my fwend


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 17, 2007)

So Zaru was banned and there's no clue of how long it'll last? D:


----------



## Gooba (Dec 17, 2007)

> Well He took a risk, and the staff were dumb not to place those vbots in place, I think they have them..maybe


We don't have any bots.  Besides Rez.


----------



## Felt (Dec 17, 2007)

Blender bot? X3


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow..


----------



## Perverse (Dec 17, 2007)

I can't believe someone could be so desperate for rep...


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 17, 2007)

Nub Fresh said:


> I can't believe someone could be so desperate for rep...


He was le sans, he wasn't desperate.  He just wanted more and thought of a good idea. :/


----------



## Sasori (Dec 17, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Lol Sasori. Didn't feel like it anymore. And if I got caught in the process, the "LOL" effect would have been removed


Should of got one of _us_ to take over man.



pek the villain said:


> I know who Konan is and I might tell you if you press this and write "Tell me who Konan is" and send it to me.


k done.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 17, 2007)

Athaliah said:


> He was le sans, he wasn't desperate.  He just wanted more and thought of a good idea. :/



How do you think he got to le sans...?


----------



## k1nj3 (Dec 17, 2007)

lol burn   .


----------



## Danse (Dec 17, 2007)

Tifa said:


> How do you think he got to le sans...?


 
Zaru was both genders

become both genders and you will find out


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 17, 2007)

Zaru truly is brilliant...


----------



## Sasori (Dec 17, 2007)

Tifa said:


> How do you think he got to le sans...?


He started this on the brink of lsp.

And even then he didn't use any dupes to get lsp.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Dec 17, 2007)

Tifa said:


> How do you think he got to le sans...?


Touché


----------



## Lazlow (Dec 17, 2007)

lol Zaru, you deceiving fuck 

See you, space cowboy.


----------



## Perverse (Dec 17, 2007)

Tifa repped me.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 17, 2007)

Lazlow said:


> lol Zaru, you deceiving fuck
> 
> * See you, space cowboy.*


----------



## kidloco (Dec 17, 2007)

so he is permban or just month or whatver the time?

what he did just amazing

i rebeber use friend account to use it when i ban, but the control that website is tight now is diifuclt, and that thanks for me 

i get ban two acount friend and my baby too


----------



## Curry (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm only glad it wasn't the other way round. Talk to you on MSN, Andy.


----------



## Lazlow (Dec 17, 2007)

This MUST be Bladed.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 17, 2007)

Well this has slowed down and Zaru has been dealt with for the most part.

You are truly Legendary and I think I may put this one step above the blades Zaru. 

I'm moving this to the forum archives instead.


----------

